# where to buy live brine shrimp near tennessee



## cmbtengr1371 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am trying to raise brine shrimp and am having a hard time getting them to hatch. I was wondering if anyone could tell me where to get live brine shrimp online or near knoxville, tn.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

Are you using the correct amount of salt?


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Work on hatching them yourself. That will be much easier once you get it figured out. Tell us your setup and maybe we can help.

I've never seen live brine shrimp for sale, BTW.


----------



## cmbtengr1371 (Oct 4, 2011)

I used to order them from liveaquaria.com but they stopped a few months ago. I have tried the inverted 2 liter bottle, the 2liter bottle in a 10 gallon tank in the dark, the 2liter bottle inside an aquarium with a heater, and several commercial hatcheries. I have used decaped brine shrimp eggs, decaped them myself. I have tried salt mixes between 1.01 and 1.025.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Are you getting some to hatch or none at all?

I put glass canning jars into a water bath in a 10 gallon aquarium. A heater is in the water bath and keeps the water temp in the low 80's. I add eggs and aquarium salt (can't remember the salinity right now, but I just follow the directions on the brine shrimp egg packaging and it works). I figured the amouint of salt needed and got a measuring spoon for that amount, so I don't have to calculate every time. Then I put an air stone in the solution which vigourously churns the water in the jar. Wait 24 hours. Pour the solution through a brine shrimp net or similar item. Rinse the stuff in the net with clean water. Then I add the eggs from the net to a small cup of water. Shine a light at the bottom of the cup and the shrimp go to the light while the egg casings float to the water surface. I use a turkey baster to suck up the shrimp from the bottom of the cup and feed to my fish.

Each night I start a new solution and feed the shrimp hatched from the previous day's solution. This method has worked well for me for a few years now.

Troubleshooting:
1. Old or damaged eggs will yield fewer shrimp. Keep eggs sealed up in a cool dry place. I keep mine in a mini fridge in my fishroom.
2. The water in solution needs to be vigourously churning. Clogged air stones will cause a lower yield of shrimp.
3. Old water in the solution. Don't reuse water in the solution. You'll start to breed things that eat BBS and introduce them into your fish tank. I rinse the jar after every use and occasionally clean it or add a drop or 2 of bleach to clean it.

I have not found temperature (which is pretty stable in my basement fishroom) or light to influence my yield.


----------



## cmbtengr1371 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you I will have to try that as soon as I have a place for another 10 gallon. What brand of eggs are you using and are they decapped or do you decap them?


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Brine shrimp direct

I don't decap them


----------

